# حوار مع عضو في غربة(متجدد)



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

++ السلام والنعمة علي الجميع++

فكرة الموضوع انهاردة جميلة ومميزة واعتقد جديدة

طبعا هنا في اعضاء من جميع البلاد يعني مش من نفس البلد

اكيد احساسهم مختلف لانهم في غربة وبعيد عن الاهل والاصحاب
في الموضوع هنا هيكون في كل مرة نستضيف فيها عضو في غربة

هنرحب بيه وهنتحاور معاه عن احساسه وسبب سفره واحتمالية رجوعه تاني وعن اشياء كتير كنوع من انواع الفضفضة معاه

وطبعا الحوار مفتوح للجميع والهدف منه كسر الملل وعدم الاحساس بالوحدة

بتمني الفكرة تعجبك زي ما عجبتني

ملحوظة الفكرة مش من دماغي الفكرة خاصة بعضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة انا فقط قومت بعرضها

انتظروني مع تقديم اول ضيف في الغربة لنتحاور معه في حوار ممتع ومفتوح

تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

*فكره حلوه*
* يبقا اول واحد يبقا  Twin *


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فكره حلوه*
> * يبقا اول واحد يبقا  Twin *




ده فعلا اللي كان هيكون اول ضيف

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

موضوع حلو يا روزى 

بس كده هيكون عمر الموضوع قصير لان اعداد المتغربين مش كتير ؟؟

ولا ايه ؟

منتظرين الضيف الاول


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع حلو يا روزى
> 
> بس كده هيكون عمر الموضوع قصير لان اعداد المتغربين مش كتير ؟؟
> 
> ...



عادي يا تاسوني نخلص علي الموجود لحد ما ربنا يبعت جديد هههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بس كده هيكون عمر الموضوع قصير لان اعداد المتغربين مش كتير ؟؟


*أتغرب وآجى لك تسألينى ...عاتييى ....*
*أنتوا معقدين الدنيا لية ؟؟؟*
*ممكن أطلع خميس وجمعة لأسكندرية ...تستضيفونى من هناك *
*وارجع ....*
*غاويين عُقد ؟؟ هههههههههه*
*ياللا هاتى لنا توين *


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتغرب وآجى لك تسألينى ...عاتييى ....*
> *أنتوا معقدين الدنيا لية ؟؟؟*
> *ممكن أطلع خميس وجمعة لأسكندرية ...تستضيفونى من هناك *
> *وارجع ....*
> ...



هههههههههههه حاضر يا عبود علم وسينفذ

لكن انت بقي ليك تدبيسه تانية ومفيهاش سفر ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> عادي يا تاسوني نخلص علي الموجود لحد ما ربنا يبعت جديد هههههههههه



اووووك يا حبى

يللا هاتيلنا توين نغلس عليه شوية ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> *تغرب وآجى لك تسألينى ...عاتييى ....*
> *أنتوا معقدين الدنيا لية ؟؟؟*
> *ممكن أطلع خميس وجمعة لأسكندرية ...تستضيفونى من هناك *
> *وارجع ....*
> ...



اه يا روزى اتوصى بعبود هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

*ممكن تستضيفوني لما اروح الفيوم تاني 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2012)

*منتظرين اول ضيوفك .... فكرة جيدة*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

كلنا نرحب بأول ضيف معانا في الغربة
 
 وهو
 
 المشرف المميز

 
 
​​*twin*
​
 اهلا بيك يا توين منور الموضوع ويارب الموضوع يعجبك​
​
 اللي حابب يسأل توين اي سؤال يتفضل​
​
 الدعوة مفتوحة هههههههه​
​ 
​​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اووووك يا حبى
> 
> يللا هاتيلنا توين نغلس عليه شوية ؟؟



تم يا حبي ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه يا روزى اتوصى بعبود هههههههههه



هههههههههه من عنياااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ممكن تستضيفوني لما اروح الفيوم تاني
> *​




ههههههههههههه لا ملناش مزاج


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *منتظرين اول ضيوفك .... فكرة جيدة*




شكرا ليك يا استاذي

وميرسي للتقييم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

اسئل اول سوئال--- 
 عملت اصحاب هناك و لا وحدك؟؟
 فى كنايس؟؟ بتروحها؟؟
اكثر شخص مفتقده هو مين؟؟ (ممكن اتنين)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه حاضر يا عبود علم وسينفذ
> 
> لكن انت بقي ليك تدبيسه تانية ومفيهاش سفر ههههههههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*أعملى فيا واحد معروف وبلاش تدبيسات زى بتاعة الثانوية العامة دى ...حرمت*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

عايزه اسأل يا توين بقالك كام سنة بتسافر؟ واسم البلد ايه؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *أعملى فيا واحد معروف وبلاش تدبيسات زى بتاعة الثانوية العامة دى ...حرمت*




هههههههههههه لالالالالا ولا كأني سمعت حاجه

التدبيس عليك حق هههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *أعملى فيا واحد معروف وبلاش تدبيسات زى بتاعة الثانوية العامة دى ...حرمت*



:w00t::w00t::w00t:

الكلام دة علي مين ؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

*يا جماعه بالراحه شويه علي  الراجل 
ده في غربه وظروفه ما يعلمك بيها الا ربنا 



بس انا كمان واطي ومش بقدر ظروف حد 
قولي يا عمنا 

بعد التجربه هتتجوز من مصر 
ولا من هناك ؟
ولا من احد الدول الشقيقه 
فاهمني طبعا  
*​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

اممممممم  فكرة جميله 
قولى يا امير 
اتعلمت ايه من الغربه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> الكلام دة علي مين ؟؟؟


 كانت اجمل تدبيسه لعبود طبعا لإنها فكرته بإبنه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مايو 2012)

افكارك رائعة مثلك انت رائعة


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا جماعه بالراحه شويه علي  الراجل
> ده في غربه وظروفه ما يعلمك بيها الا ربنا
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه لا غلبان يا واد انت

اه عارفه هتقولي عياد ههههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اممممممم  فكرة جميله
> قولى يا امير
> اتعلمت ايه من الغربه




مرورك اجمل يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> افكارك رائعة مثلك انت رائعة




ربنا يخليك يا استاذي

ده من زوق حضرتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لا غلبان يا واد انت
> 
> اه عارفه هتقولي عياد ههههههههههههههه:beee:



* غلبان المرادي :beee:
*​


----------



## نغم (1 مايو 2012)

موضوع  ناجح جدا ..
تسجيل متابعة..


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> موضوع  ناجح جدا ..
> تسجيل متابعة..



ميرسي لزوقك يا قمر


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مايو 2012)

نسيت اقول روزي حلو كتيرر الموضوع
واناا هتبعي بس مش هتسالي بقي ..


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> نسيت اقول روزي حلو كتيرر الموضوع
> واناا هتبعي بس مش هتسالي بقي ..



ميرسي يا فيبي يا عسوله

ولو افتكرتي اي سؤال تعالي اسألي


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ++ السلام والنعمة علي الجميع++​
> 
> فكرة الموضوع انهاردة جميلة ومميزة واعتقد جديدة​
> طبعا هنا في اعضاء من جميع البلاد يعني مش من نفس البلد​
> ...


 
*موضوع جميل يا روزي ... شكراً ليكي وللعضو ال أنا متوقعه مين :smil12:*

*تسجيل متابعة :ranting:*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا روزي ... شكراً ليكي وللعضو ال أنا متوقعه مين :smil12:*
> 
> *تسجيل متابعة :ranting:*​




ههههههههههه منا نزلت الموضوع يا توين وانت الضيف

تابع بقي عشان في اسئلة نزلتلك 

يلا بقي ادخل بقلب جامد:spor24:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2012)

متابعة جداااا .... 
و بالمرة اسأل بقا .. ايه سبب السفر ؟؟ شغل او دراسة او هروب من البلد الاصلى اللى انا معرفش ايه هو ؟ :dntknw:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> متابعة جداااا ....
> و بالمرة اسأل بقا .. ايه سبب السفر ؟؟ شغل او دراسة او هروب من البلد الاصلى اللى انا معرفش ايه هو ؟ :dntknw:




نورتي الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه منا نزلت الموضوع يا توين وانت الضيف
> 
> تابع بقي عشان في اسئلة نزلتلك
> 
> يلا بقي ادخل بقلب جامد:spor24:


 
*قلب جرئ ... قلب ميت *
*مش عندي الفلمين دول :t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *قلب جرئ ... قلب ميت *
> *مش عندي الفلمين دول :t33:*​




ههههههههههه :spor22:


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فكره حلوه*
> *يبقا اول واحد يبقا Twin *


 
*أحب التدبيس أنا :beee:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياللا هاتى لنا توين *


*ياريت يا حاج ... ده ع الأقل التذاكر رخيصة الأيام دية *

*ويا عبود والنبي خليك محضر خير :spor22:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا هاتيلنا توين نغلس عليه شوية ؟؟


*برده توين :ranting:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*سأتابع الرد ع الأسئلة ... *
*بس في إيدي خاطرة بخلصها *
*عن الغربة ... رداً علي الأخ بداية العمر *

*وبتفرج علي فيلم جامد كمان *​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *سأتابع الرد ع الأسئلة ... *
> *بس في إيدي خاطرة بخلصها *
> *عن الغربة ... رداً علي الأخ بداية العمر *
> 
> *وبتفرج علي فيلم جامد كمان *​




اوك في انتظارك في اي وقت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

*فيلم إيه إلى تتفرج عليه؟؟*


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فيلم إيه إلى تتفرج عليه؟؟*



*فيلم بتاع رعاة البقر الأمريكان ... قصة واقعية عن الحياة الخاصة بهم *
*بس مش عارف أسم الفيلم ... أصله خلص *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

خلص منغير ما تعرف اسمه ههههههههههه ماشى يا سيدى-- خلص القصيده بتاعت الرد على بدايه و انزل بالإحابات هنا بئا


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلص منغير ما تعرف اسمه ههههههههههه ماشى يا سيدى-- خلص القصيده بتاعت الرد على بدايه و انزل بالإحابات هنا بئا


 
*تم ... ومستعد *​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> برده توين :ranting:



طبعااااا انت الضحية انهاردة

قصدى الضيف


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

_*افكارك جميلة يا روزى كالعادة 


اجب اسأل توين

فى ايه دولة انت الان ؟
وفى اى دولة انت ولدت ؟

هل فعلا شعرت بمعنى الغربة بسبب بعدك عن اهلك وناسك ؟ 
والا بتقوم بتقسيم وقتك بحيث لا تشعر باعراض الملل او الغربة ؟

فى انتظار اجابتك اخ توين..وليا عودة 



*_​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اسئل اول سوئال---
> عملت اصحاب هناك و لا وحدك؟؟
> فى كنايس؟؟ بتروحها؟؟
> اكثر شخص مفتقده هو مين؟؟ (ممكن اتنين)


*لا معنديش صحاب ... عندي معارف *

*وفي كنيسة تعتبر مطرانية للبلد وكل البلاد ال حولينا *
*كنت بتابع كل اسبوع وأتناول ... علشان كنت ساكن في المدينة بتاعتها *
*بس بقالي شهرين معزل لمدينة تانية ... ومفيش كنايس هنا ... وهي علي بعد حولي 70 كيلو ... وغير كدة أنا أجازتي أتغيرت ومبقتش الأحد*

*أكتر شخصين مفتقدهم ... أخويا وأختي*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعااااا انت الضحية انهاردة
> 
> قصدى الضيف


 
*ليكي زنقة :spor22:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عايزه اسأل يا توين بقالك كام سنة بتسافر؟ واسم البلد ايه؟​


 
*أنا سافرت في شهر ديسمبر 2009 ... وزرت مصر في مارس 2011 ورجعت تاني في اغسطس 2011 والي الأن *

*وعايش في south africa*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يا جماعه بالراحه شويه علي الراجل ​
> ده في غربه وظروفه ما يعلمك بيها الا ربنا ​


​* طول عمرك أصيل يا برنس*​

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بس انا كمان واطي ومش بقدر ظروف حد




!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> قولي يا عمنا
> 
> بعد التجربه هتتجوز من مصر
> ولا من هناك ؟
> ...


*لا أنا هتجوز من مصر *
*فكرة الأرتباط من أجانب بغض النظر عن جنسيتهم ... حوار فاشل *
*بس لو أتزنقت ممكن أتجوز من لبنانية ... اللبنانيات هنا جو تاني ... ومن أسر عريقة :smil12:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اممممممم فكرة جميله
> قولى يا امير
> اتعلمت ايه من الغربه


*أبقي كداب لو قلتلك علي حاجة *
*أنا بتعلم كل يوم حاجة *
*من أي حد ممكن أقبله أو أتكلم معاه ... بيعملني حاجة ... وحاجات مهمة جداً*
*من أصغر التفاصيل لأكبرها*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> * طول عمرك أصيل يا برنس*​*لا أنا هتجوز من مصر *
> *فكرة الأرتباط من أجانب بغض النظر عن جنسيتهم ... حوار فاشل *
> *بس لو أتزنقت ممكن أتجوز من لبنانية ... اللبنانيات هنا جو تاني ... ومن أسر عريقة :smil12:*​



*هي دي الدوله الشقيقه اللي اقصدها :t33:*
*ربنا يوفقك يا كبير
*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هي دي الدوله الشقيقه اللي اقصدها :t33:*
> *ربنا يوفقك يا كبير*​


 
*بحبك وأنت قريني :ranting:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> متابعة جداااا ....
> و بالمرة اسأل بقا .. ايه سبب السفر ؟؟ شغل او دراسة او هروب من البلد الاصلى اللى انا معرفش ايه هو ؟ :dntknw:


 
*مكنش هناك سبب لسفري ... صدقيني سفري أول مرة كان صدفة*
*أنا من الناس ال مش بحب الغربة أصلاً *

*بس سفري ولا كان للدراسة ولا للهروب من البلد ولا حتي للشغل *
*هي بس كان تجربة جديدة عليا ... وبالصدفة جت ... وحبيت أجربها *

*وانا مصري أصلاً ... ومصر فلة :smil12:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

وانا متابعه ........



















وبدون اساله 
مفيش بعد كدا فتري اهو
شو رايك فيا بقي ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

عدنااااااااااا

عايزه اعرف امتي هتستقر في مصر وهتقول مش هسافر تاني خلاص؟​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> افكارك جميلة يا روزى كالعادة
> 
> 
> 
> اجب اسأل توين​





*



فى ايه دولة انت الان ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**south africa*

*



وفى اى دولة انت ولدت ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**egypt*​ 
*



هل فعلا شعرت بمعنى الغربة بسبب بعدك عن اهلك وناسك ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أكيد ... وتعبان أخر حاجة*

*



والا بتقوم بتقسيم وقتك بحيث لا تشعر باعراض الملل او الغربة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الغربة لا تعني الملل*
*وليست لها علاقة به*
*فالغربة بها كل ما هو ممتع ... وجديد *

*ولكن الغربة غربة بكل معانيها*
*أقل ما يقال عليها ... موحشة*

*



فى انتظار اجابتك اخ توين..وليا عودة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تنور*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*افكارك جميلة يا روزى كالعادة
> 
> 
> اجب اسأل توين
> ...




ميرسي لزوقك يا هيرووووووو


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وانا متابعه ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لا تعليق :ranting:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااااااا​
> 
> عايزه اعرف امتي هتستقر في مصر وهتقول مش هسافر تاني خلاص؟​



*لما ربنا يريد *
*كله بأمره*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

طيب نفسك تسافر بلد تاني قريب والا انت مرتاح في البلد دي؟​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب نفسك تسافر بلد تاني قريب والا انت مرتاح في البلد دي؟​


 
*لا هو أنا مرتاح ... أه مش بنسبة كبيرة ... بس في الوقت الحالي مرضي أنا*
*وعلي فكرة جنوب أفريقيا تعتبر من أعظم الدول في العالم تقدماً ورقي ومن كل النواحي*
*وبيكفي أنه بيعيش فيها تقريباً كل جنسيات العالم ...* 

*بس لو تمنيت أسافر حتة تانيه ... نفسي أروح أي دولة من دول أوروبا الشمالية*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

طيب ايه الشئ اللي لفت نظرك اول لما سافرت وتمنيت انه يكون في بلدك ولكن لحد الان لم يتحقق؟
​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب ايه الشئ اللي لفت نظرك اول لما سافرت وتمنيت انه يكون في بلدك ولكن لحد الان لم يتحقق؟​


*لا ... صعب السؤال ده *

*مصر مميزة بحاجات كتيرة مش موجودة هنا*
*وجنوب أفريقيا فيها حاجات مش موجودة هناك *
*صعب أتمني أو أفكر *
*لكل بلد رونقها وسحرها الخاص*
*فالطبيعة الجغرافيا مختلفة والتواصل الثقافي مختلف ... الأتنين مينفعش يتحطوا في ليفل واحد فجنوب أفريقيا في ليفل تاني خالص ... ومصر قدمها عشرات السنين علشان توصل لنص جنوب أفريقيا *
*وبعد الثورة ... والأسلاموا فوبيا بتاع الأسلمجية ... نقول ممكن تبقي بعد مئات السنين *​


----------



## نغم (1 مايو 2012)

بما انى اقيم فى احدى الدول الاسكندنافية لذلك هتكون اسئلتى من مغتربة لمغترب 

ايمتى تحس انك فعلا منتمى للمكان اللى انت مقيم فيه وانه غالى عليك كبلدك اى موقف خلاك تحس انك منتمى لها ؟؟
ايمتى تحس انك بأرض غريبة لو مهما عشت سنين فيها ؟؟ 
وسؤال من شدة الفضول 
:34ef:
هل معك الجنسية ؟؟


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> بما انى اقيم فى احدى الدول الاسكندنافية لذلك هتكون اسئلتى من مغتربة لمغترب
> 
> ايمتى تحس انك فعلا منتمى للمكان اللى انت مقيم فيه وانه غالى عليك كبلدك اى موقف خلاك تحس انك منتمى لها ؟؟
> ايمتى تحس انك بأرض غريبة لو مهما عشت سنين فيها ؟؟
> ...



*اولاً ... ربنا يعينك علي غربتك ويرجعك بالسلامة لوطنك *

*وثانياً ... أنا مش معايا الجنسية ... أنا معايا أقامة عمل*

*وثالثاً ... أعتقد أني مش هحس أحساس الأنتماء ده لأي دولة غير مصر أمي*
*بس ممكن أحسها ... في المستقبل *
*أستمد الأحساس ده من أحساس ولادي ... لو أتولدوا هنا ... وبقوا مجنسين *
*فممكن أعيش الأنتماء ال هما هيعشوه معاهم*

*أما فكرة أحساس بالأرض الغربية ... فأنا بعيش فيه علطول*
*فالغربة أقوي من أي إحساس بعيشه هنا*
*فالأحاسيس هنا لحظية*​


----------



## نغم (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وثالثاً ... أعتقد أني مش هحس أحساس الأنتماء ده لأي دولة غير مصر أمي*
> *بس ممكن أحسها ... في المستقبل *
> *أستمد الأحساس ده من أحساس ولادي ... لو أتولدوا هنا ... وبقوا مجنسين *
> *فممكن أعيش الأنتماء ال هما هيعشوه معاهم*​


 معك حق انشاء الاسرة هيقدم لك استقرار يشعرك بانها غاليه عليك كبلدك 
لكن انا كذلك قصدت بما يتعلق مثلا لما تسمع اخبار الاقتصادية او سياسية للبلد ايه بتكون ردة فعلك لما تعرف انه البلد اللى انت مقيم فيها بتدهور او بتقدم ؟او مثلا قضية اجتماعية او ظاهرة حصلت موخرا وكل المواطنين يتحاورا حولها ؟؟ مابتحس انه بعض الاحيان يزعجك تدهور امور كانت جميلة؟ ام بتقول لنفسك وانا دخلى ايه انا مغترب ولى بلد تانية


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> *معك حق انشاء الاسرة هيقدم لك استقرار يشعرك بانها غاليه عليك كبلدك *
> *لكن انا كذلك قصدت بما يتعلق مثلا لما تسمع اخبار الاقتصادية او سياسية للبلد ايه بتكون ردة فعلك لما تعرف انه البلد اللى انت مقيم فيها بتدهور او بتقدم ؟او مثلا قضية اجتماعية او ظاهرة حصلت موخرا وكل المواطنين يتحاورا حولها ؟؟ مابتحس انه بعض الاحيان يزعجك تدهور امور كانت جميلة؟ ام بتقول لنفسك وانا دخلى ايه انا مغترب ولى بلد تانية*


* هو في كل الحالات بعتبر نفسي في غربة :dance:*
*بس أنا إنسان ... عايش هنا ... بتأثر بال بيدور حوليا من أمور *
*سواء سياسية أو أقتصادية أو رياضية ... يعني ممكن تقولي عليا متابع ... مش أكتر *

*بس ممكن ... أتشد أوي لسعر الدولار :t33:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

هو اى حد بيسئل ولا ايه مكسلة ابص فى اول صفحة


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هو اى حد بيسئل ولا ايه مكسلة ابص فى اول صفحة




اه يا ميرنا اي حد يسال الضيف اللي هو توين


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

نهارك زحلقى 

السؤال الاول جاوب بقى 

توتا احكيلنا يومك ازاى فى بلد الافيال واحكيلنا مواقف غريبة مضحكة حصلت معاك هناك؟
قولنا نفسك يكون مين معاك دلوقتى 
اشمعنى لبنانية عاوز ترتبط بيها وهنسمع خبرك امتى جوازك متفهمش غلط 
قبلت اسد عندك ولا لسه ركبت فيل ولا ايه احكيلنا كام موقف كدا


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اه يا ميرنا اي حد يسال الضيف اللي هو توين


تمام يا كبيرة هنخلصلك عليه فى غضون 45 يوم :smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> تمام يا كبيرة هنخلصلك عليه فى غضون 45 يوم :smil12:




هههههههههههه يلا علي البركه

ربنا يقويكم ههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

قولى يا كبير 
اخبار البنات هناك ايه 
هاه


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هو اى حد بيسئل ولا ايه مكسلة ابص فى اول صفحة


 
*لا أي حد يا مرنون ... بس يكون معين *
*مش مفتري :ranting:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> نهارك زحلقى


*ربنا ع المفتري *​


> السؤال الاول جاوب بقى
> 
> توتا احكيلنا يومك ازاى فى بلد الافيال


*يومي بيبدأ الساعة 5 ونص الصبح -صحيان-*
*6 وربع بعد الدش والشاي ... بدور العربية وأطلع علي الله *
*بركب الطريق السريع لشغلي الساعة 7 الا ربع *
*بوصل الشغل الساعة 8 الا ربع *
*بعد حوالي 90 كيلو سواقة من بيتي للشغل*
*وبفضل في الشغل لحد الساعة 6 *
*و 6 ونص بنبدأ في طريق العودة ... وبوصل بيتي الساعة 8 الا ربع *
*وبخش النت من 8 الي 9 ونص ... وباكل بسرعة وأشرب حاجة *
*وع الساعة 10 بنام ... بس لو في فيلم حلو أو ماتش بسهر شوية وأخري لـ 11*
*وبنام عافية *
*وعلي فكرة أنا الأيام دية بنشف من البرد ... مع أننا لسة يدوب دخلين ع الشتا *
*درجة الحرارة بتوصل بالليل لتحت الصفر بدرجة أو أتنين*​



> واحكيلنا مواقف غريبة مضحكة حصلت معاك هناك؟


*ده عايز موضوع لوحده ... عن قريب هكتبه :smil12:*
*بس أفتكر الأسبوع ال فات ... وأنا سايق الصبح وعلي 120 ... وفي ملف بين جبلين ... شوفت قرد بسم الله ... طول بعرض ... بيعدي الشارع ... ولو فرملت أكيد هعمل حادثة ... رحت داخل ع جنب الطريق ومهدي*

*ومرة بالليل ... بس مكنتش أنا ال سايق كان صاحب الشغل *
*عدة قدمنا حيوان كبير زي اللاما في مصر اصغر من الجمل شوية ... أسمه الكودو تقريباً هنا *
*بس كان عسولة أوي *​ 

*أه علي فكرة ... الطريق ده من أخطر الطرق في south africa بيسموه طريق الموت*
*بسبب كمية الحوادث ال فيه*​


> قولنا نفسك يكون مين معاك دلوقتى


*بصراحة وبدون مجالات ... أخويا وأختي ... ومراتي المفقودة :beee:*​


> اشمعنى لبنانية عاوز ترتبط بيها وهنسمع خبرك امتى جوازك متفهمش غلط


*أنا مفهمتكيش أصلاً متقلقيش :t33:*
*لبنانية لسببين مش أكتر .... جمال أوي :smil12:*
*وبتكلموا عربي ... وثقافتهم شبه ثقافتنا شوية ... يعني مش هيبقي هناك دم بعد الجواز*​


> قبلت اسد عندك ولا لسه ركبت فيل ولا ايه احكيلنا كام موقف كدا


*لا مقبلتش أسد لسه ... ولا ركبت فيل *
*أنا بشوف حيوانات كتيرة أوي .... بس في التلفزيون :t33:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

تسجيل متابعه تاني

ويارب يارب مش افتري واسئل
ههههههه


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> تمام يا كبيرة هنخلصلك عليه فى غضون 45 يوم :smil12:


*مش بقولك أفتري :new2:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يلا علي البركه
> 
> ربنا يقويكم ههههههههه


 
*ربنا يسمحك :smil13:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قولى يا كبير
> اخبار البنات هناك ايه
> هاه


*لا مقولكش *
*أنا سان في منطقة تعتبر من أرقي مناطق بريتوريا ... وجنب جامعة بريتوريا وجامعة يونيسا ... ال تعتبر أكبر جامعة في العالم بالمراسلة *
*وكل طلبها بنانيت صغيرة كدة ... بحق بيعلموني معني الجمال :t33:*
*بس طبعاً ده مش من أولوياتي ... المتابعة طبعاً :smil12:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

يلوحى قرد طلعلك هما عادى كدا يمشو فى الشارع


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تسجيل متابعه تاني
> 
> ويارب يارب مش افتري واسئل
> ههههههه


*سجلي برحتك ... يعني هتيجي عليكي*
*مرنون قامت بالواجب :smil13:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

روزى فى اول الموضوع قولتلك ان الموضوع هيبقى عمره قصير

لان المغتربين عددهم قليل

جبتلك اقتراح رااااااائع

يبقى مدة الاستضافة شهرين عشان الموضوع يعيش

والضيف يفطس ههههههههههه

لازم نضحى بالضيف عشان الموضوع ينجح 

يللا يا بت عايزة تقييم على الفكرة الجهنمية دى


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يلوحى قرد طلعلك هما عادى كدا يمشو فى الشارع


*أه عادي  *​​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

جنوب افريقيا بلد سااااااااحرة

اتفرجت عليها فى فيلم افريكانو


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> روزى فى اول الموضوع قولتلك ان الموضوع هيبقى عمره قصير
> 
> لان المغتربين عددهم قليل
> 
> ...


 
*تقيم سلبي :ranting:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

وانا اوافق وبشدددددددددة واستنى امخمخلك يواد يا توتا


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (1 مايو 2012)

We are all stranger of the warled


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> جنوب افريقيا بلد سااااااااحرة
> 
> اتفرجت عليها فى فيلم افريكانو


 
*ده فيلم قديم أوي *
*أقولك موقف علي فيلم أفريكانو*
*أتعمل علي حسن حسني واحمد السقا ... هاي جاك -اتثبتوا يعني- *
*ومعملش حاجة السقا خالص ... ولا أي لقطة :spor22:*
*وحسن حسني هنا كان مقضيها جلاليب الفترة كلها :dance:*
*أنا أتحكالي من المصريين ال هنا مش شفت حاجة *

*بس بجد هي بلد ساحرة أخر حاجة*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> وانا اوافق وبشدددددددددة واستنى امخمخلك يواد يا توتا


 
*مخمخي برحتك ... وقت نومي قرب :t33:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع حلو يا روزى
> 
> بس كده هيكون عمر الموضوع قصير لان اعداد المتغربين مش كتير ؟؟
> 
> ...



أعتقد أن فكرة الموضوع أكبر من ذلك..
من الجميل لو كانت ستتواصل مع كل الأعضاء الذين يعيشون فى غربه علي فترات...
فهذا يوطد روح التواصل ..وبالتأكيد لدي الغرباء حياه تتغير كل يوم..وهذا يدعونا لطلب الأطمئنان عليهم كل فتره..

:::::
​​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> We are all stranger of the warled


 
*عندك حق ... منور*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

احكيلنا فى تفصيل عادات الافارقة وتقليدهم ؟

اكلة بتحبها مووت ومش موجودة عندك واكله غريبة اكلتها عندك ؟

مين الشخص اللى بيهون عليك الغربة ؟

الافارقة اندال ولا جدعان ولا متعملتش معاهم ؟
شوية ونرجع يا زومل


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أعتقد أن فكرة الموضوع أكبر من ذلك..
> من الجميل لو كانت ستتواصل مع كل الأعضاء الذين يعيشون فى غربه علي فترات...
> فهذا يوطد روح التواصل ..وبالتأكيد لدي الغرباء حياه تتغير كل يوم..وهذا يدعونا لطلب الأطمئنان عليهم كل فتره..​
> :::::​​


*منور ... وكتر خيرك *​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> أعتقد أن فكرة الموضوع أكبر من ذلك..
> من الجميل لو كانت ستتواصل مع كل الأعضاء الذين يعيشون فى غربه علي فترات...
> فهذا يوطد روح التواصل ..وبالتأكيد لدي الغرباء حياه تتغير كل يوم..وهذا يدعونا لطلب الأطمئنان عليهم كل فتره..
> 
> ...



لاء ما انا لقيت الحل 

اقرى ردى رقم 87


----------



## grges monir (1 مايو 2012)

انا مغترب عشان من برة القاهرة ولااية روزى ههههه


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا مغترب عشان من برة القاهرة ولااية روزى ههههه


شوف الناس اللبط :ranting:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مايو 2012)

أسمح لي توين...
هل تشعر بأن غربتك أضافتك اليك شعور جديد تعبر به فى كتاباتك وخواطرك..؟
هل شعرت أنك يجب ان تشكر الغربه علي أشياء قدمتها لك فى حياتك.
.&عملك,حياتك الأجتماعيه,أستفادتك اليوميه بمفاهيم جديده حضاريه,&​ما مقوفك أذا وجدت البلده التي تسكنها تتعرض لهجوم من قبائل مجاوره (كاوبوي اهو اصلي بحبها زيك)
وهنرجعولك شويه كده كومان علشان نفكيرو هنبعبو ماعك كيييييييييييييييف​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> جنوب افريقيا بلد سااااااااحرة


*جنوب أفريقية أية بس ؟؟؟*
*الراجل بيقولك South Africa*
*يعنى غرب أستراليا ..!!ماتذاكروا جغرافيا بقى ...*
*ياتوين سايق عليكى سيدنا النبى لو اتكعبلت فى أى صنف لُبنانى أبعت لى ..حاكم الصنف هنا شحيح قوووووى ...*
*ومش مهم عيلة عريقة وألا من غير عروق حتى ...*
*أى نون نسوة قابلة للرؤية دااااايس معاك ...*
*ربنا يوفق الجميع *


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> احكيلنا فى تفصيل عادات الافارقة وتقليدهم ؟


*البلد دية مش أفارقة بس ... أفهمك*

*البلد هنا مقسمة لقسمين *
*الزولو ... ودول أهل البلد السود ... ودول حوالي عشر قبائل بعشر لغات ... ودول الأغلبية ... وأشهرهم الزولو نفسهم أكبر قبيلة كانت وأشهر لغاتهم الزولو والسوتو *

*الأفريكانس ... وهم أهل البلد البيض ... وهما خليط من الالمان والهولندين ... حتي لغتهم خليط بين اللغة الألمانية والهولندية ودول أقل من الزولو *

*والباقي بقي ... هما من كل جنسيات كوكب الأرض ... بس متجنسين هنا ومعظمهم مولود هنا ... ع الأقل من جلين تلاتة *

*فالعادات هنا ... ملهاش شكل معين *
*فكل العادات متأثرة بعادات شعوب الأرض كلها *
*أه في عادات أفريقية ... بس دية ممكن نشوفها في طريقة اللبس والرقص في الأحتفالات ... مش في الحياة العامة*​


> اكلة بتحبها مووت ومش موجودة عندك واكله غريبة اكلتها عندك ؟


​​​*بعشق المكرونة بالبشامل ال أختي كانت بتعملها *
*وهنا مش موجودة ... أه في مكرونة بسوس البشامل في بعض الماطعم بس حاجة تانية خالص ملهاش أي طعم*
*كلت مرة وحدة باب ... ده حاجة كدة عاملة زي العجينة البيضة ... بيكلوها السود هنا وبعض البيض مع وس اللحمة المطبوخة ... بس ملهاش طعم *
*وكلت مرة لحم تمساح ... من غير ما أعرف ... وطلع من الأكلات المهمة في أي مطعم من مطاعم الخمس نجوم أو مطاعم البوفيه المفتوح*​


> مين الشخص اللى بيهون عليك الغربة ؟


*محدش في الواقع هنا*
*بس في ناس بحبهم ع النت بيهونها عليا*​


> الافارقة اندال ولا جدعان ولا متعملتش معاهم ؟


​​​*لا هما عاديين ... أنا متعملتش معاهم سواء سود والا بيض والا مجنسين ... معالات شخصية *
*بس هما مشيين أنجليزي في كل حاجة ... ميعرفوش يجاملوا *​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أسمح لي توين...
> 
> هل تشعر بأن غربتك أضافتك اليك شعور جديد تعبر به فى كتاباتك وخواطرك..؟​



*أه طبعاً *
*الغربة بتعلم زي ما بيقولوا *
*صدقني بقالي كام يوم عايز أكتب موضوع تواصلي بالشكل ده *
*صدقني أنا بتعلم كل يوم حاجة ... من أي حد بقابله أو بكلمه او حتي بشوفه ماشي *

*وطبعاً الغربة نضخت علي كل كتاباتي بعد عام 2010 والي الأن*



> هل شعرت أنك يجب ان تشكر الغربه علي أشياء قدمتها لك فى حياتك.


​


> .&عملك,حياتك الأجتماعيه,أستفادتك اليوميه بمفاهيم جديده حضاريه,&​​​​​


​​
*بشكرها جداً*
*ورغم أن ده كان أغبي قرار أخدته في حياتي ... سفري *
*بس أنا بصراحة ورغم غبائه ... الا أنه غير فيا كتير وعلمني كتير *​


> ما مقوفك أذا وجدت البلده التي تسكنها تتعرض لهجوم من قبائل مجاوره (كاوبوي اهو اصلي بحبها زيك)



*معندناش هنا كاوبوي *
*لا هنا مفيش الكلام ده خالص *
*الناس هنا عايشة في سلام ... ومش عدوانية خالص*
*ممكن يكون في روبري وهاي جاك كتير ... بس دية سياسة دولة*
*فشركات التأمين شغالة الله ينور :a82:*



> وهنرجعولك شويه كده كومان علشان نفكيرو هنبعبو ماعك كيييييييييييييييف


​​
*تنور*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جنوب أفريقية أية بس ؟؟؟*
> *الراجل بيقولك South Africa*
> *يعنى غرب أستراليا ..!!ماتذاكروا جغرافيا بقى ...*
> *ياتوين سايق عليكى سيدنا النبى لو اتكعبلت فى أى صنف لُبنانى أبعت لى ..حاكم الصنف هنا شحيح قوووووى ...*
> ...


*يا حلاوتك يا ابلة عواطف :t33:*

*عناية يا برنس ... الصنف هنا زي الفل ومغر السوق *
*بس ال شاحح بصحيح المغربي :a82:*
*الواحد مش عارف يعمل دماغ *

*منور يا عبود*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مايو 2012)

قولي يا حاج توين..
لو أنت أتيحت ليك الفرصه للأستقرار بجنوب أفريقيا..جنسيه ةأقامه وكدا ..هتوافق ولا تطمح للتغيير او العوده للوطن..؟​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> قولي يا حاج توين..
> 
> 
> لو أنت أتيحت ليك الفرصه للأستقرار بجنوب أفريقيا..جنسيه ةأقامه وكدا ..هتوافق ولا تطمح للتغيير او العوده للوطن..؟​


*قبولي للجنسية أو رفضي *
*لن يسقط عني جنسيتي الأم مصر *
*بس بصراحة لو أتيحت من غير جواز عرفي وضرب أوراق :t33: هوافق*

*بس فكرة العودة للوطن ... دية حاجة أساسية *
*بس مستقبل أسرتي المستقبلية -زوجة وأبناء- هيكون في يد أسرتي كلها*
*ولهم بالحوار وبالبمنطق أتخاذ القرار معي *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

*متاااابع معاكم​*


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *متاااابع معاكم​*


*منور *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

*توين ...باقولك اية ...*
*جربت تحب واحدة أفريكية ؟*
*سودة كدة تشرح القلب مع ضب لولى وعضام بارزة وشعر سلك من بتاع الهلال والنجمة ؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة 
يا اخت ولا اخ بداية كوين لو كانت قالت حاجة قلتها نوع من انواع الهزار


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *توين ...باقولك اية ...*
> *جربت تحب واحدة أفريكية ؟*
> *سودة كدة تشرح القلب مع ضب لولى وعضام بارزة وشعر سلك من بتاع الهلال والنجمة ؟؟*


*لا بصراحة مجربتش :ranting:*
*ومليش نفس :smil12:*

*بس أقولك حاجة ... في موضوع السواد ده *
*هنا السود نفسهم ... مقسمين بعض ... أسود غامق واسود متوسط وأسود فاتح ... أه والنعمة بجد *​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
> يا اخت ولا اخ بداية كوين لو كانت قالت حاجة قلتها نوع من انواع الهزار


 
*مرنون ... شكلهم هيبوظوا الموضوع :new2:*

*أقلك ومنعاً لسفك الدماء أغلقيه *​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> *مرنون ... شكلهم هيبوظوا الموضوع :new2:*
> 
> *أقلك ومنعاً لسفك الدماء أغلقيه *​



ههههههههه حقنا للدماء

الموضوع خلص ...... هنكمل موضوعك

لسة ادامك شهرين الا يوم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مايو 2012)

> اولا انا بهزر
> 
> ثانيا انت كل حاجة بتاخدها على اعصابك كده ؟؟
> 
> ...


أولا أنا بهزر بردو..؟؟؟

ثانيا مش كل حاجه باخدها علي أعصابي كده..؟؟

وبعاملها معاملة جدا اه بس باستخفاف شويه علشان مش حد يزعل..

بس هحط جلبيتي فى سناني وأجري اهو لحسن شويه كمان وشكلي كدا والله اعلم هفهم غلط وهدخل فى خناقه من غير لزوم مفيهاش دم كلام وبس..

والنعمه مش قصدي حاجه انا هدور وأمشي اهو ومتأسفيييييييين خلاص كتير جدا ​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

ايوا العبوا سوا سوا بدل منقتل توين فى الاخر


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا بصراحة مجربتش :ranting:*
> *ومليش نفس :smil12:*
> 
> *بس أقولك حاجة ... في موضوع السواد ده *
> *هنا السود نفسهم ... مقسمين بعض ... أسود غامق واسود متوسط وأسود فاتح ... أه والنعمة بجد *​



يا حلاوه ياولاد
حتي الاسود بقي درجات بين الناس هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*صلوا  النبي يا جدعان *
*مكنش موضوع ده*
*الله يخربيت الموضوع والضيف بتاعه *​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

أولا أنا بهزر بردو..؟؟؟



> ثانيا مش كل حاجه باخدها علي أعصابي كده..؟؟
> 
> وبعاملها معاملة جدا اه بس باستخفاف شويه علشان مش حد يزعل..
> 
> ...



حصل خير حصل خير


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *صلوا  النبي يا جدعان *
> *مكنش موضوع ده*
> *الله يخربيت الموضوع والضيف بتاعه *​


هو بتيك ناقص بس يا توتا الله يسترك


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايوا العبوا سوا سوا بدل منقتل توين فى الاخر


* تقتلي توين ... علشان مش بيلعبوا سوا :ranting:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا حلاوه ياولاد
> حتي الاسود بقي درجات بين الناس هههههههههههههههههه


*شوفتي بقي الزمن بيعمل ايه :t33:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هو بتيك ناقص بس يا توتا الله يسترك


 
*قولي انتي بقي :beee:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> * تقتلي توين ... علشان مش بيلعبوا سوا :ranting:*​


يوة انا اتبليت عليك مش انتا الضيف نقتلو اتنين ولا نقتلو واحد يعنى


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يوة انا اتبليت عليك مش انتا الضيف نقتلو اتنين ولا نقتلو واحد يعنى


 
*لا طبعأً ... عندك حق :ranting:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

مرنون خلصي براحتك 
واحد اتنين تلاته

فداكي يابنتي


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مرنون خلصي براحتك
> واحد اتنين تلاته
> 
> فداكي يابنتي


*أيه *
*تثبيت أكتاف والا بالقاضية :new2:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه حقنا للدماء
> 
> الموضوع خلص ...... هنكمل موضوعك
> 
> لسة ادامك شهرين الا يوم




*طب ما نخليها يوم الا شهرين :a82:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أيه *
> *تثبيت أكتاف والا بالقاضية :new2:*​



اكتاف طبعا 

مش بحب الملاكمه انا :spor22:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مايو 2012)

> نعم ... أنا غريب ... وفي أرض غريبة أعيش بلا حنين
> ينساب عمري ... كقطرات المطر المنهار الحزين
> وتتواري خلف تجاعيد القلب السنين
> 
> ...


حضرتك كتبت دي...ممكن حضرتك تهديلنا واحده فى نهاية الشهرين الللي هتشرفنا بيهم ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2012)

يلا فين توووووووووووين


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> حضرتك كتبت دي...ممكن حضرتك تهديلنا واحده فى نهاية الشهرين الللي هتشرفنا بيهم ​


 
*عنيا يا حبيبي ... بس قول يارب *​


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا فين توووووووووووين


 
*هنا ,,, وداخل أنام *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2012)

ممكن اسال سؤال انا كمان ......؟


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ممكن اسال سؤال انا كمان ......؟



*تنور ... بس هرد بكرة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *تنور ... بس هرد بكرة *​


اوكى هو سؤالين جم فى بالى وصغيرين ..

+ايه مدى تأثير الغربة على علاقتك بربنا وحياتك الروحية عامة ؟ وايه الفضيلة اللى فعلا حسيت لولا غربتك مكنتش اكتسبتها ؟
+ كلمة توجهها لكل شاب وشابة حلمهم السفر ؟

ميرسى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عنيا يا حبيبي ... بس قول يارب *​



يارب ياخويا يارب
شوف دا واضحك قبل ما تنام..
ربنا يفك زنئتك والتدبيسه الشهرين دي..هههههههه
[YOUTUBE]h1RaalkrwKA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

اكيد يا توين انت اتغيرت عن الاول بسبب السفر

يا تري ايه اللي اتغير فيك وهل تغيير للافضل والا حاسس انك الاول كنت احسن؟

السؤال ده خطر علي بالي لاني بسمع كتير ناس بتقول ان الغربة بتغير فحبيت اسألك​


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2012)

اوكى هو سؤالين جم فى بالى وصغيرين ..




> +ايه مدى تأثير الغربة على علاقتك بربنا وحياتك الروحية عامة ؟


​​​*علاقتي بربنا ... من صغري ... وللصراحة*
*علاقة متذبذبة ... علي صفيح ساخن *
*كثيراً ... بعيد ,,,, وقليلاً ... قريب *
*والغربة لم تؤثر عليها كثيراً ... فما اكتسبه هنا ... هو عبارة عن مكاسب وخبرات عملية وأجتماعية وقد يكون هناك بعض المكاسب الثقافية وليس أكثر *
*فأنا يوماً أكون في السماء ... وعشرة أيام علي الأرض *​ 



> وايه الفضيلة اللى فعلا حسيت لولا غربتك مكنتش اكتسبتها ؟



*فكرة أكتساب الفضائل ... أنا مش مقتنع بيها عملياً *
*فالفضيلة هي حياة معاشة ... وليست فكرة أحاول أن أطبقها ... وأعمل لها حوار كي أفوز بها*
*أنا الفضيلة بالنسبة لي ... هي ما أنا أعيشه في حياتي ... وما أحاول أن أستثمره* ​ 



> + كلمة توجهها لكل شاب وشابة حلمهم السفر ؟



*مش عارف *
*الموضوع كان ليا صدفه ... مش بترتيب -السفر-*
*فمعرفش أحساس ال بيحلم بالسفر أيه علشان أقوله كلمة *

*بس ال أقدر أقوله *
*الغربة مش الكنز ولا منجم الدهب ال هتغرف منه وهترجع بعدها ملك في بلدك*
*ولا هي حياة اللهو والمجون ... فلا هي لهو ولا هي مجون ... هي عمل فقط وعمل شاق جداً ... وتركيز لأبعد الحدود*​ 



ABOTARBO قال:


> ميرسى




*منور*​


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اكيد يا توين انت اتغيرت عن الاول بسبب السفر​


​​
*طبعاً *



> يا تري ايه اللي اتغير فيك وهل تغيير للافضل والا حاسس انك الاول كنت احسن؟


*روزي مفيش مجال للمقارنة*
*أنا في مصر مكنتش وحش ... وهنا أنا مش وحش*
*الفكرة ... هي في الظروف المحيطة بيا في البلدين وبس*
*يعني علي ظروف مصر أنا كنت كويس *
*وعلي ظروف هنا أنا يعني بحاول ابقي كويس*
*بس مقدرش بصراحة أحكم واقول انا هنا أحسن والا هناك*



> السؤال ده خطر علي بالي لاني بسمع كتير ناس بتقول ان الغربة بتغير فحبيت اسألك


*هي بكل المقايس الغربة بتغير *
*وللأحسن*
*مفيش حد يقدر يقول انه أتغير للأسوأ *
*مستحيل *
*الغربة ديماً للأفضل ... حتي لو كانت مرمطة *​


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2012)

*ها في حاجة تاني *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2012)

*اه يا كفره 
15 صفحه اسئله للراجل
وهو في غربه 
مفيش جواكم بني ادمين 



قولي يا عم توين 
ناوي تيجي متي ؟
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

اه فييييييييييي...
ومستنيينك اهو ​


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اه فييييييييييي...
> 
> 
> ومستنيينك اهو ​


 
*موجود اه *
*بس هو لسة الشهريين خلصوا :smile01*

*لا تقلق أعود لاحقاً :bud:*​


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اه يا كفره *​
> *15 صفحه اسئله للراجل*
> *وهو في غربه *
> *مفيش جواكم بني ادمين *​


*
 كفرة والنعمة *​ 
*



قولي يا عم توين 
ناوي تيجي متي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*مش عن قريب :smile01*​


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> شوف الناس اللبط :ranting:


تعالى ميرنا نعمل استطلاع بينى وبينك مين اللبط ؟؟
هتعملى زيى شكرى الخيام فى فيلم طيور الظلام 
شكرى الخيام اكتسسسسساح هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2012)

سؤال ياعم توين صغير خالص عشان متقولش كلهم عليا ولااية
اية الميزة اللى لاقيتها فى الغربة
اوية اللى افتقدتة بسفرك
متقوليش الاهل والاصدقاء ( دول خارج الاجابة هههه)


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال ياعم توين صغير خالص عشان متقولش كلهم عليا ولااية



*لا عادي *
*متعود أنا :smile01*
*منور *​


> اية الميزة اللى لاقيتها فى الغربة


​​*بجد *
*حاجات كتير *
*أهمها غصب عنك هتعتمد علي نفسك*
*وده مش كلام ع الورق ... ده واقع ... علشان مش هتلاقي حد يسندك *
*وغصب عنك هتحسب خطوتك ال جيه فين وليه وأزاي *
*وغصب عنك مش هتفكر غير في المستقبل ... مفيش هنا حاجة أسمها ماضي ولا هنا معني للحاضر ... مستقبلك هو أنت*​


> اوية اللى افتقدتة بسفرك



*بصراحة ... قاعدة القهوة الساعة 11 ونص بالليل في وسط البلد مع فنجان القهوة المظبوط وجرنال المصري اليوم وأنا حاطط رجل علي رجل وفي إيدي السجارة ومش فارق الوقت معايا*

*بجد ... من أهم الحاجات ال مفتقدها :thnk0001:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مش عن قريب :smile01*​




*ليه بس*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *موجود اه *
> *بس هو لسة الشهريين خلصوا :smile01*
> 
> *لا تقلق أعود لاحقاً :bud:*​



ربنا معاك يا كبير وينتعك من الشهرين دول بالسلامه علشان تدينا البونبوني اخر يوم فى الضيافه  :59:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> اوكى هو سؤالين جم فى بالى وصغيرين ..
> 
> 
> *علاقتي بربنا ... من صغري ... وللصراحة*
> ...




ميرسى خالص لاجابات حضرتك

وربنا يكون معاك فى غربتك
آمين


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ليه بس*​


*الظروف بتحكم :shutup22:*​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ربنا معاك يا كبير وينتعك من الشهرين دول بالسلامه علشان تدينا البونبوني اخر يوم فى الضيافه :59:​


 
*كتر خيرك يا حاج *​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ميرسى خالص لاجابات حضرتك
> 
> وربنا يكون معاك فى غربتك
> آمين


*كتر خيرك يا باشا *​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

هاااااااا يا توين

فينك 

انا جيت بسؤال سريع عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر اكله بتشتاق ليها وانت في الغربة؟​


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هاااااااا يا توين​
> 
> فينك ​
> انا جيت بسؤال سريع عايزه اعرف ايه اكتر اكله بتشتاق ليها وانت في الغربة؟​


 
*الملوخية :t31:*
*والفول والطعمية :t31:*
*والكشري :t31:*
*وسندوتشات الكبدة والسجق من علي عربيات السريحة :hlp:*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الملوخية :t31:*
> *والفول والطعمية :t31:*
> *والكشري :t31:*
> *وسندوتشات الكبدة والسجق من علي عربيات السريحة :hlp:*​




اهااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

ووصلنا للنهاية مع المشرف 

توين

شرفتنا يا توين وبتمني يكون الموضوع عجبك

شكرا ليك​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

وانهاردة بقي معانا عضو جديد في غربة

هي مش غربة بمعني سفر خارج البلاد ولكن هو في غربة مؤقتا يعني هههههههههه

هو في الجيش وتقريبا قرب يخلص يا خسارة مش هنشمت فيه تاني 

اكيد عرفتوه

هووووووووووو


العضو المبارك والجدع جدا جدا

*johna&jesus*

*اهلا بيك معانا يا دفعة منور الموضوع كله واستعد بقي للتقطيع ههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

*ربنا معاك ويبركك ويقويك يا  مان
ترجع بالسلامةيا امير
*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> وانهاردة بقي معانا عضو جديد في غربة
> 
> هي مش غربة بمعني سفر خارج البلاد ولكن هو في غربة مؤقتا يعني هههههههههه
> 
> ...


مرسى روزى


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

هنيمليك الموضوع  انا يا  استاذة  
اخترتى ضيف  فاشل هههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا كتير روزي ..

:t13:

 واسمحي ليا أكون اول واحد مرحب بالدفعه 

:a63:
واول واحد يسأل بردو 

:smi420:
يا عم الدفعه ..


 اولا سلام المسيح ..


:new5:
ثانيا أنا اخوك الصغير بداية العمر ..

:love34:

ممكن تقولي

 "كريس" 


عادي يعني 

:big4:

نيجي بقا للسؤلات ... 

:t16:

قولي يا دفعه .. 


:yaka:
مركز التدريب بتاعك كان عامل ازاي.. ؟


وسلاحك ايه .. ؟

رتبتك كانت ايه فى الجيش ...؟

عملت علاقات صداقه ف الجيش ..؟

وكانوا مسلمين ومسيحيين ولا مسلمين بس....؟

رحبوا بيك ازاي ف أول خدمتك ..؟ أكيد رحبوا بيك ترحيب ملكي ...؟

بتشرب سجاير ... ؟ ولو بتشرب ..كنت بتخمس مع حد ف الجيش ...؟ 

جيشك كان كام سنه ....؟ 

واسه كان شعورك أول ما لبست .. ؟

وايه كان شعورك فى الشهر الأول فى الجيش...؟

حكم النفس علي النفس ... حسيت المقوله دي فى الجيش.. وعرفت تتعامل معاها ولا خرجت عن شعورك...؟

كنت بتقرأ أنجيل فى الجيش .. كنت بتصلي لربنا ..؟

الجيش بيعلم الأنضباط ..هل المقوله دي صحيحه ولا بيعلم الأنفلات..؟

فى عقليات جديده قابلتك فى الجيش...؟

قابلت صعايده هناك ..؟ وتفكريهم كان عامل ازاي ...؟

الشباب فى الجيش ..؟ أحلامهم وتفكيرهم وطموحاتهم كانت ايه .. ؟ ولا متقربتش من حد فيهم ..؟

هل كونت صداقات فى الجيش تستمر معاك بعد الجيش...؟

الجيش علمك ايه ...؟

ايه المواقف المحرجه اللي حصلتلك ..؟ 

ايه المواقف المضحكه بردو...؟

أتخانقت مع حد فى الجيش ..؟ 

هل الشرطه العسكريه قفشتك فى مره ولا الحال اتغير بعد الثوره ..؟ 

أنتا هتسلم دفعه أمتا يا دفعه ...؟

هل كان فى حد حاطك فى دماغه جوه الجيش سواء أفراد أو ضباط أو شويش رخم ..؟

كفايه كدا يا عم لحسن تدايق مني .. 


:t33:

وأتمني ان أسئلتي تكون سبب تعارف ومحبه ..

olling:

لان فى ناس حكتلي عنك انك شخص طيب ومحب ,,


:yahoo:
ومتسألنيش مين هما لأننا داخلين حرب ناو ضد بعض 

:36_11_13:

ومش عايز أنفخ فيهم لحسن يشوفوا نفسهم عليا 

:ab9:

يالا بقا يا دفعه مستني الأجابه 

:36_3_11:

سلام الرب يرعي روحك


​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> هنيمليك الموضوع  انا يا  استاذة
> اخترتى ضيف  فاشل هههههههههه




ههههههههههه لالالالالالا مش معانا يا كابتن

صحصح كده بدل ما افجرك واخلص:budo:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> شكرا كتير روزي ..
> 
> :t13:
> 
> ...




منور يا باشا

ايوه كده ظبطه احسن جون ده غلي علينا ويا خساره قرب يخلص جيش للاسف ههههههههههههه


اممممممممم اللي باللون الاحمر ده خطر علي اللي كتبه خاف واستخبي بقي من قدامي ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> شكرا كتير روزي ..
> 
> :t13:
> 
> ...


ربنا يسامح الناس دى بجد مش  عارف ادعى عليهم بايه 
مرسى حبيبى على محبتك ربنا يبركك ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالا مش معانا يا كابتن
> 
> صحصح كده بدل ما افجرك واخلص


*م:budo:اشى  برحتيك 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> منور يا باشا
> 
> ايوه كده ظبطه احسن جون ده غلي علينا ويا خساره قرب يخلص جيش للاسف ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ربنا يهد القوى *
​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ربنا يسامح الناس دى بجد مش  عارف ادعى عليهم بايه
> مرسى حبيبى على محبتك ربنا يبركك ويفرح قلبك
> ​




هههههههههههههههه يارب ياخويا يارب :94::ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *م:budo:اشى  برحتيك
> *​




مطيع يا واد

هتقولي لا جون قديمه:vava:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ربنا يهد القوى *
> ​




ههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يارب ياخويا يارب :94::ura1:


مش  كلهم يعنى  ممكن يهدهم برضووو  
زى مبدعى عليهم ع طووووووووووول


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> منور يا باشا
> 
> ايوه كده ظبطه احسن جون ده غلي علينا ويا خساره قرب يخلص جيش للاسف ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ايه الذكاء الخارق ده ... انتي بتدافعي عنهم 


:warning:


طيب انا مش هرحم اي حد يجي يحوش او يدافع عنهم 

:smil8:

واي حد يفتكر نفسه مذيع وخريج أعلام من كلية هندسه


:t9:
يبقا غلطان مفيش حد مذيع هنا ف الكنيسه غير العبد لله 


:heat:
والأحسن ان اي حد شايف نفسه اليومين دول وماسك مايك يسيبه بالزوق 

:vava:
لحسن فى أساليب تانيه هتؤدي لأنه يسرح يبيع بطاطا فى المنتدي .. 

​:gun:
وبخوصو جون أنا هعمل معاه أحلي واجب ..


:budo:
وهرجعو الجيش كمان لأني هطفشو من التوبيك دا بغباوتي 

:smile01
واللي باللون الأحمر موجه للي بعتلي بالون الأحمر بردو 

والأحمر الجاي عندي هيبقا دم مش لون بس ..ها بس 


​​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> مش  كلهم يعنى  ممكن يهدهم برضووو
> زى مبدعى عليهم ع طووووووووووول




نعم اؤمر يا اخ:gun:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ايه الذكاء الخارق ده ... انتي بتدافعي عنهم
> 
> 
> :warning:
> ...




هههههههههههه يامي يامي انا مش خوفت بردو هههههههههه

يابني احذر وضحكتني بجد وعشان كده مش هنتقم منك مره واحده لا انتقامي هيبقي علي مراحل والسبب انك عايز تخطف وظيفتي حرام كده ظلم واااااااااااء

بس بردو موضوع البطاطا حلو وبيكسب وانا بحبها يعني هاكلها علي طول هههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يهد القوى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يهد القوى
> *​




ههههههههههههه وبحدين بقي

طيب ربنا يسامحك بقي بس هاااااااا:nunu0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه وبحدين بقي
> 
> طيب ربنا يسامحك بقي بس هاااااااا:nunu0000:


وهو انتى القوى


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> وهو انتى القوى




خالص ده انا سكر حتي ههههههههههه

قولي بقي يا جون نفسك تعمل ايه اول لما تخلص جيش ان شاء الله؟


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> خالص ده انا سكر حتي ههههههههههه
> 
> قولي بقي يا جون نفسك تعمل ايه اول لما تخلص جيش ان شاء الله؟


اعمل حادثه  تجبلى قفدان  ذاكرة وانسى كل حاجة 
واللى عاوز يفتكرنى يبقى يدور عليا ايه رايك فالحل دا


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

في سؤال تاني يا جون 

ياتري الجيش كان زي ما انت متخيل والا لقيته اجمل من اللي كان في بالك؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> في سؤال تاني يا جون
> 
> ياتري الجيش كان زي ما انت متخيل والا لقيته اجمل من اللي كان في بالك؟​


*صدقينى  حلو لانه عرفنى ناس كتيررررررررررر
نشكر الله 
وعاوز اشكريك يا روزى على الاستضافة الحلوة دى ربنا يبركيك ويعوض تعب محبتيك ويفرح قلبيك  استاذن انا ومرسى  تانى مرة 
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *صدقينى  حلو لانه عرفنى ناس كتيررررررررررر
> نشكر الله
> وعاوز اشكريك يا روزى على الاستضافة الحلوة دى ربنا يبركيك ويعوض تعب محبتيك ويفرح قلبيك  استاذن انا ومرسى  تانى مرة
> سلام المسيح
> *​




شكرا ليك


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

انتظروااااا عضو جديد في غربة

قريبااااااا

تحياتي للجميع​


----------

